# Bedroom systems.



## gorb

New pics from March 2013


----------



## TypeA

Man those Energy RC-10s are a good looking speaker. Headphone make model? Whered you get the stand for the cans? And since you have two displays I certainly wouldnt consider it stupid to have two systems in one room, nice set up gorb


----------



## gorb

Thanks. I love the RC-10s. The headphones are audio technica ath-ad700. They're cheap, extremely comfortable, and excellent for FPS gaming  The stand is just a banana holder that I got at amazon or the BX, but similar ones are available pretty much anywhere.


----------



## ojojunkie

Very Nice setups you got there! 

I too, have 2 setups in my bedroom but they are on same side of the room ..


----------



## Mike P.

Nice bedroom setup! Why dual keyboards?


----------



## gorb

ojojunkie said:


> Very Nice setups you got there!
> 
> I too, have 2 setups in my bedroom but they are on same side of the room ..


Thanks  I considered having the consoles next to the computer and moving the bed to the other side, but I figured I'd get distracted if I had friends on the consoles while I was on the computer or what have you.



Mike P. said:


> Nice bedroom setup! Why dual keyboards?


Thank you, but I've only got one keyboard in the pictures so I dunno what you're talking about


----------



## Mike P.

It looked like two keyboards, a closer look reveals a mouse and pad. I need glasses!


----------



## martinez331

Here's a cheap bedroom 2-channel system (no sub tho). Just use RCA to stereo jack interconnect to your DVD/BD player or TV and you are done!
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-650


----------



## TypeA

Wow, $60 for two bookshelf speakers _and_ amp. No dimensions on the speakers, thats what I love about the internet, they keep you guessing.


----------



## martinez331

TypeA said:


> Wow, $60 for two bookshelf speakers _and_ amp. No dimensions on the speakers, thats what I love about the internet, they keep you guessing.


Yeah, I know they are 6.5 woofers tho..


----------



## gorb

Maybe I'll try those speakers out for my computer at work - I think I'll keep the speakers I've got in my bedroom for now


----------



## Daddy

nice setup. this is next on my list


----------



## gorb

Still no sub :x


----------



## gorb

Subwoofer arrived today!










I unboxed and inspected it and plugged it in to make sure all was well, before I had to come back to work 

Unfortunately, there was a slight dent (luckily on the back side) and the plexiglass top was not perfectly set. You should be able to see that in the picture.

I don't really want to go through the hassle of boxing it back up and trying to get a replacement though.

Anyway, I would like to rearrange my bedroom to have things fit somewhat better, but I just have too much in there and I don't know where to put it all.

edit: I just called and spoke to Scott - very nice and helpful. Unfortunately they can't replace just the plexiglass top, but they offered to replace the sub without me having any downtime. They'll send me a prepaid shipping label in the mail along with a new sub, and I can just mail the old one back whenever I receive the new sub. He also offered me a discount but I need to send him detailed photos first to see how much they'd offer me. Either solution works for me though...I like customer service like that 

edit: Toed in the speakers a bit:


----------



## Ezzemo

That Sub is huge. NICE!
The plexiglass on the top looks ok in the picture but I see that is not flat. Looks like a cool effect on picture though. I'm glad you got good customer service and they'll change it.


Isn't the screen too far away? and how about the hight? maybe you might try hanging it from the wall or getting something higher and maybe closer to the bed. You'll be able to see it from a more resting position with no hustle.. just giving some ideas..

Awesome equipment for the bedroom!


----------



## gorb

Thanks. I actually ended up keeping the subwoofer as is - I elected to take an additional discount rather than box it up and ship it back.

The screen isn't that far away. The bed is just a queen and the screen is maybe five feet from the foot of the bed. I usually sit propped up against a bunch of pillows in the middle of it. The height is just perfect considering my bed is sitting on a box spring on the ground...but I am wanting to get a new stand with a mount for the display so I can get the center speaker on top of the stand (it's too low where it is now).

I wouldn't mind a bigger display though. 55 or 58" sounds good to me 

I am considering rearranging yet again and having the tv up against the window where the drapes are and trying to fit a couch in there somewhere so I can sit closer and be more comfortable. Not sure what I'm going to do yet.

The only thing that's changed since the last set of pictures is the sub is now on a gramma:


----------



## TypeA

Nice upgrades gorb, whats the makes and models of the speakers and sub???


----------



## gorb

Thanks.

Movie/consoles: Energy RC-50, RC-LCR, CB-5 and Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX
Computer: Energy RC-10 and Orb Audio Super 8


----------



## gorb

I've had this in my closet for a long time, so it's not new, but I decided to make room for it just now.

It's on the bottom left of the tv stand - a Denon POA-2400A.









Definitely not the most ideal placement (not enough room above for adequate ventilation) plus I really don't like having my tv on top of my center speaker. I've been wanting the center to get out of the middle shelf and be on top for a long time now though. I just need to get a stand with a proper mount for the tv and more space on the shelves.


----------



## TypeA

I think thats the first ever 2 channel 4 speaker amp Ive ever seen (tho Im pretty noob on amps), wonder how rare that is. I like its look...


----------



## gorb

I like how it looks too 


















I didn't know whether to use NORMAL or DIRECT inputs on the back (ended up using normal) since I couldn't find the difference between the two and the only copy of the user manual I found was in german. I didn't google too hard though. I probably have the manual in a drawer somewhere anyway.

Unfortunately the connections on the back do not support banana plugs, so I'm using bare wire. No biggie though. I probably should have gave the unit a good cleaning but I just dusted it off with a microfiber cloth and started using it right away.


----------



## gorb

Few changes since my last post here. The latest is the mini tv stand on top of my tv stand so my tv is no longer on my center speaker


----------



## mjcmt

Why do you have that boombox w/ all that other nice gear?
BTW, do you ever sleep? LOL


----------



## gorb

Well, that aiwa stereo is probably 13 years old or so, and still works just fine. It was a present to me from my older sister after she started her first job, so I guess it has some sentimental value. I use it as an alarm clock, along with an actual alarm clock, my phone, and my computer. I do sleep a little bit, and it's hard for me to wake up


----------



## gorb

Some more recent photos. Not much has changed though 

I still want to paint, I want a smaller desk, I want to get some wall mounted media shelves and get rid of all the mismatching ones I've got, and I definitely want a larger display (plasma this time).


----------



## MasterOfZuru

That looks cool! I happened to have a little extra dough and was able to turn my bedroom into a movie theater as well!

But yeah I went all out with everything, and I am very happy that I did


----------



## gorb

It's been awhile since I posted any pictures, but I did make a big upgrade to my computer system last night:

















Haven't had a computer sub since late 2011, and it's been sorely missed (it was an Orb Audio Super 8). The replacement is much larger, but still fits under the desk comfortably. Hooray for subwoofers


----------

